# lying down after sex



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hiya,

DH and I are trying naturally for a while before our FET, DH thinks that me lying down after sex will improve our chances.. is there any evidence for this?  

We started doing this in September last (I used to jump up to the loo to pee - as was worried about cystitis) and within a couple of months I had a miracle BFP. It could be all the vitamins etc that we'd both been taking for our IVF.. but wondered if anyone knows if any research etc has been done on lying down after sex?

Thanks

Jess xxx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

I actually do headstands! I have a retroverted uterus so its even more of an assault course for anything to get past that so do the headstand immediately after for around 15 mins, we got lucky twice using that method!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I used to put my legs up on the wall! Lol. 

Like a sitting position but back and head flat on bed and legs up in air on the wall. 

Kaz xxx


----------

